# acapulco gold



## gunsmoke (Aug 30, 2014)

My first post!
     I've seen some postings about the old ag weed from the 70's and it does bring back some memories. $40.00 oz
     I was told back then that the growers would go through the fields at harvest time and bend over the plants, creasing -not breaking the stalks. They would leave plants laying this way to bleach and dry in the sun.
     If you cut the plant and lay it in the sun it doesn't do the same, it stays pretty green.
     Possibly acapulco gold was as much the way the weed was cured as it was a particular strain.
     For some reason anytime some light green sticky extra good weed came around it was "Hawaiian" $$$
     Real jamaican had a musky, muddy smell in a good way, some was better than other.
   Does anyone have any idea what strain most of the average brickweed is now? Not the worst or best, just typical stuff? I always wondered.
Great site here!


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome to MP....I have been fortunate enough to never smoke Mexican Brick.  I hear ya on the What exactly am I smoking, when you cop off the street.  Just another of the many reasons growing your own is the best way to go.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

90% of the brickweed we saw in the 60's and 70's was Mexican. In very rare cases you would see something from South or Central America (Columbian Red Bud or Panama Red).

At least that's the way I remember it. By the time "hydro" got popular, I had already stopped dealing and was growing for myself. That was probably late 70's, early 80's


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2014)

Gunsmoke I moved the 2 posts in the duplicate thread here and deleted the other for you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Brick weed is some type of Mexican I believe, for the most part. Unsure of what... I just know it's horrible hah  

As for the Acapulco Gold, I've recently run Barney's Farm version of AG, and at first I thought I wouldn't ever grow it again, but man.. after 3-4 weeks of cure, the gold REALLY showed and the taste was so amazingly earthy! 

Whatever you heard about the AG having to be bent for color.. yeah I don't know if I believe that. My personal experience was it got gold after the cure. Gold flaked almost is how it seemed. I've been told it's close to the landrace (original strain) but that the original strain is probably "lost" .. as in, only the government and old hippies who kept some seeds would have it. hah 

Here's the link to check out my AG run: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66411


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

Brick weed is just a term that pertains to any kind of pot that was pressed into a brick (usually a kilo) for commercial transport and sale. However, around here, that almost always meant Mexican.

I can remember they were always a compressed brick wrapped with colored construction paper. We always tried to figure out of there was some kind of color code in the paper color but..... LOL


----------



## gunsmoke (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks hamster
    I have no idea if they are legit or not but there is a site called "beaver seeds" that advertises Acapulco gold feminized auto seeds 10 for $70.00 . Never bought from them so I cant tell you anything about the company.
   Curing the plants that way was told to me by people from az back in the 70s I imagine at that time it probably was a reginal strain like columbian red and gold etc. I believe what they meant was the plants were actually cared for.
   This was a time before the weed was just sprayed with ammonia to prevent mold while still green and squished into bricks. Like they do now.


----------

